# Local logon script for network drive



## jfmartel (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello, I am a sysadmin mainly for a Windows environment. However, we've got a new lab which is only Mac. Here's my story:

The students will authenticate with their ActiveDirectory account to logon. then what I want to do, is to map drive. I know the "HOMEDIR" would be very easy to setup, but I rely on a big AD forest and I don't have access to these account property. Moreover, I want to map several network drive. Each map would be secured by checking the credentials of the users.

So the only existing solution I see would be to get a local logon script which execute everytime a session is open.

In Windows, that would be very easy to put a simple VBS file in the startup but in MacOS X how I can make that?

Thanks for pointing me out solutions!


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jul 25, 2006)

There are quite a few applescripts you can use (www.macoshints.com) and place it in the startup for each user or place it in the login items for each account.

Also, do a man samba via Terminal in Mac OSX or on the web. SMB is the underlying technology that windows/macs use to share files.  you can pass all kinds of parameters to samba.

You can also look on the www.macwindows.com site for more hints.


----------

